# Belated Christmas from BikeMikeArchery



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Mike and I began discussing back in mid-Dec this frame for me.










But I had a few mod requests:
1) My old hands have trouble steadying frames with tall forks. So how about changing fork tips to OTT only ... which lowered forks 3/4-inch.
2) I appreciate the support provided by a wrist lanyard. So how about shrinking pinky hole to lanyard size.
3) Oh yeah, one more thing. Arthritis is beginning to really impact the left-hand pinly finger making it difficult to use that finger as part of me grip. Anything ya might do about that?

Mike looked at the ones he had on the bench and got some input from folks who have the above slingshot. Within a couple days he came back to me. Mike says no problem with (1) and (2). Recommends adding palm swell to address pinky finger (3) issue.

Well, today a new slingshot arrived in the mail box!




























Palm swells are figured maple. Finish is linseed oil and 5 coats of urethane. Fits the hand good and, with addition of palm swell, pinky now can wrap around frame!

Within 15 shots I am killing cans at rapid rate.

Thanks so much, Mike!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful slingshot. Congratulations!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like a good fit for you


----------

